# Yes you need a digital thermometer and the one on your rig is lcrap



## tripperday (Jul 2, 2017)

First post!

I didn't believe that the thermometers included with smokers and grills were really that bad. They are. 

 Two decades ago, I spent a few years as a chemical engineering major and did not consider thermometer technology advance enough to still suck


----------



## srmartin15 (Jul 2, 2017)

Have you changed out your stock thermometers or have you picked up a nice digital thermometer? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 3, 2017)

IMG_20170701_143708.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 3, 2017





 this dual probe was about $29.95 on sale. I love to be indoors drinking a beer on hot days. I leave it on the cooking grate 24/7 ,Works great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Yes we all know the value of a good dual probe remote therm.

However the one on my Lang is a Tel Tru & it's right on the money.

How about swinging by Roll Call & introducing yourself.

Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 3, 2017)

Two problems with smoker built-in thermometers: calibration and placement.

The placement problem can't be solved because the probe for measuring the box temp is usually fixed (it is in my MES 30 Gen 1). The calibration is the part that I can't understand because it isn't that hard to calibrate these things, and given that there is digital circuitry involved with most electric smokers, it would be child's play to add a few lines of programming code that would let the user add the two needed calibration numbers (offset and slope) that would let you correct any errors.

The solution, however, is easy and cheap: just buy a remote read thermometer. There are dozens of posts in the past six months on which one to get. There are so many advantages to these things, and they are now so inexpensive (well under $40), that there isn't much reason _not _to get one.


----------

